# Programm ausliefern



## bernd (8. Sep 2004)

Guten Morgen,
Habe ein Programm geschrieben und ein Jar erzeugt.
Funktioniert alles wunderbar, jetzt wollte ich das Programm an einen Freund weitergeben,
der kein Java installiert hat. 
Also hab ich ihm die "Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE 1-4.2_03" mitgeschickt und ihm
gesagt er solle das vorher installieren.
Hat er versucht und folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten:

Das Installationsprogramm kann mit den aktuellen Proxy-Einstellungen für
die Internetverbindung nicht arbeiten. Weitere Informationen finden Sie in den Installationshinweisen.

Dabei hat er gar keine Proxy-Einstellungen!!!!

Woran kann das liegen?????
 :?:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Welche Version des JRE hast Du ihm genau gegeben?

Handelt es sich um die Online-Installation-Version (Größe: < 2 MB)?


----------



## bernd (8. Sep 2004)

Diese hier!

Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03


----------



## bernd (8. Sep 2004)

Die Größe ist 1,35 MB.


----------



## Heiko (8. Sep 2004)

Ist es die, die man MANUELL herunterlädt, oder die, die online automatisch herunterlgeladen werden kann?

Nur die manuelle kannst du beliebig weitergeben.


----------



## Heiko (8. Sep 2004)

Das ist die Falsche, die richtige Hat 15 MB, nur die kannst du weitergeben.


----------



## bernd (8. Sep 2004)

Ich hab die von Sun runtergeladen!


----------



## bernd (8. Sep 2004)

Ach so, und wo find ich die?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese hier!
> 
> Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03


Das ist mir nicht entgangen.

Es gibt jedoch eine Offline- und eine Online-Installationsversion, wobei die Online-Installationsversion eine Verbindung zum Internet benötigt.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html


----------



## bernd (8. Sep 2004)

Super Danke!
Dann muss ich die wohl auf CD ausliefern, die ist wohl zu groß zum schicken.
 :toll:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Super Danke!
> Dann muss ich die wohl auf CD ausliefern, die ist wohl zu groß zum schicken.
> :toll:


Das denke ich doch auch.


----------



## Heiko (8. Sep 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bernd hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt.  :wink:


----------



## Roar (8. Sep 2004)

bei meinem dashboard hab ichs so gemacht dass ich ne executable erzeugt hab ( is eh nur auf windumm ausführbar) und dann die JRE mitgepackt hab. sind dann zwar 30 MB insgesamt, aber es klappt einwandfrei ( und lohnt sich *gg*)


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei meinem dashboard hab ichs so gemacht dass ich ne executable erzeugt hab ( is eh nur auf windumm ausführbar) und dann die JRE mitgepackt hab. sind dann zwar 30 MB insgesamt, aber es klappt einwandfrei ( und lohnt sich *gg*)


Zum Versenden per E-Mail ist das natürlich zu groß, aber wenn man die Datei irgendwo im Internet ablegt, kann man den Weg schon gehen.

Hast Du dafür JSmooth benutzt, Roar?


----------



## Roar (8. Sep 2004)

ja, ich habs auffem server, ja ich hab JSmooth benutzt.
ich hab auch exe4j, was wesentlich mehr funktionen bietet, aber die executable ist mit der JRE 1.5 nicht klargekkommen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Mit JSmooth habe ich auch schon ein wenig experimentiert, allerdings hatte ich bisher noch kein JRE integriert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Sep 2004)

Hast Du's auch mal mit Excelsior JET versucht? Das Programm ist auch nicht übel.
Irgendwo hier im Forum ist ein Link abgelegt, oder noch besser in der JLiB.


----------



## bernd (9. Sep 2004)

Mit JSmooth hab ich auch schon gearbeitet, wuste aber nicht das man damit auch
ne JRE integrieren kann!
 :meld:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Sep 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit JSmooth hab ich auch schon gearbeitet, wuste aber nicht das man damit auch
> ne JRE integrieren kann!
> :meld:


Kann man:

http://jsmooth.sourceforge.net/images/jvm-selection.png

Wenn man sich einmal durch die Anwendung durchklickt, sollte das schon auffallen...


----------



## bernd (9. Sep 2004)

Ich glaub ich hab da was falsch verstanden,
wenn ich bei Bundle ein Häkchen mache sollte ich in der Lage sein den Pfad zur JVM einzutragen.
Geht bei mir nicht!

Aber mal was anderes, wenn ich in der Lage wäre den Pfad einzugeben und eine EXE  zu erstellen.
Muss der Zielrechner auf dem die EXE laufen soll KEINE JRE installiert haben?


----------



## Roar (9. Sep 2004)

nein, installiert muss die JRE nicht sein, du musst sie nur mitliefern, was aber leider wie gesagt die größe deines programms um 30 megabyte hochtreibt...


----------



## bernd (9. Sep 2004)

Tja, wenn das so ist dann sehe ich darin keinen Vorteil.
Dann wird auf dem Zielrechner ne JRE installiert und fertig!


----------



## Roar (9. Sep 2004)

ja, nur n bisschen umständlich für normalo user, oder?


----------



## bernd (10. Sep 2004)

Stimmt


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Sep 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, nur n bisschen umständlich für normalo user, oder?



Warum?
Auch ein normalo user sollte in der Lage sein, 4 Mal auf "Weiter" zu klicken.
Und wenn man dem dann noch die URL ansagt, woher er das bekommt, sehe ich darin kein Problem mehr.


----------

